# Kitty been out all night!!!! Help!!



## Tiggertots

Hey guys,

Looking for some advise! My cat has been going out for the past 5 months, and I let him come in and out until 8pm then I keep him in. Last night he went out at 7:30pm and usually when I call him he comes in about 5/10mins later. I have been calling him all night and have left the window open for him but he hasn't come back, I've had a look around and asked the neighbours but they haven't seen him. I'm starting to get really worried as the latest he's been out until is 11pm and its getting colder at night now. Has anyone had this happen to them before, and any tips for finding him??


----------



## suzy93074

Hiya Yes hun I have had this happen,,,,is your cat male or female? if male and not neutered they can roam for quite a way looking for females it is worrying but im sure they will be back soon....put a few treats out and just keep going out and checking,,,im sure he/she will be back soon xxx


----------



## Leah84

i had it happen once before and unfortunately never got the cat back, found out 2 years later the neighbours had stolen her and was too late as she had settled there 

i`d say give it time. my oh`s parents cats does it from time to time. she just decides not to come back for a day or 2 but she always turns up when she`s hungry. some cats are just like that. maybe if he`s not back by late afternoon ring rescue centers and ask them if he`s been handed in or if they can keep an eye out. if he`s not back by tonight make some posters and ask your local shops to put them up for you


----------



## Tiggertots

Hi Suzy,

Thanks for the swift reply! He's a male cat and has been neutered, so I can't see him roaming for females, I'm just so worried as this has never happened before and how cold it is at night! I've been up all night looking out for him. How long did your cat go missing for? x


----------



## suzy93074

Tiggertots said:


> Hi Suzy,
> 
> Thanks for the swift reply! He's a male cat and has been neutered, so I can't see him roaming for females, I'm just so worried as this has never happened before and how cold it is at night! I've been up all night looking out for him. How long did your cat go missing for? x


It was about 24hrs - my cat is in and out so anything over 2 hours I start to worry lol....but yeah in this weather most cats prefer to be inside....I had to go searching in his favourite haunts to look for him and he was lurking in one of them.... he may just be lost hun and finding his way home,,,keep us updatedxxx


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks Suzy, 

That gives me more hope knowing that he's been out less than 24 hours! My cat is the same usually, he's always coming in and out of the house, and this is so unlike him x


----------



## suzy93074

Tiggertots said:


> Thanks Suzy,
> 
> That gives me more hope knowing that he's been out less than 24 hours! My cat is the same usually, he's always coming in and out of the house, and this is so unlike him x


Yeah I know how u feel hun....keep positive thoughxx


----------



## Tiggertots

Still no news guys! Called the vets and no pets have been handed in, & my OH has been scouring the area behind our house with no luck. Starting to get really worried :crying:


----------



## suzy93074

Tiggertots said:


> Still no news guys! Called the vets and no pets have been handed in, & my OH has been scouring the area behind our house with no luck. Starting to get really worried :crying:


Oh noo still not back:sad:....have u popped some of his favourite food/treats etc outside.....praying he returns safelyxxx


----------



## Leah84

oh no, i agree put some of his favourite food and treats out. i really hope you find him soon *fingers crossed* he may just have went on an adventure


----------



## nurseberyl

Has he come back yet? I hope he comes back soon!


----------



## Izzie999

Hi,

Keep looking around for him, shake his biccies and put his tray outside(if he has one) he might be able to find his way back from his scent,he has probably snuggled up warm behind a shed somewhere and will stroll home before you know it.

Izzie


----------



## rob158

dont worry my male nuterde cat also did this as a neighbour scared him and he ran away for months and then came back,

good luck,
Robert:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I hope he comes back soon!
Oscar stays out all night sometimes, but we try and get him in earlier now, seeing as its colder.


----------



## lizward

Yes, I have had this happen far more times than I care to remember and I hate it when it does happen. I am hoping that soon we will see a post on here from you saying he has come back.

Likely scenarios are that he has found some well-meaning person who has decided to feed him, or that he has got himself shut in somewhere. I am well aware that it is horrible when it happens and i hope he will be back soon.

Liz


----------



## Tiggertots

Hi guys,

No he's still not home, we've been shouting on him all day and rattling his dish. I'm like a demented mother, haven't stopped crying! I don't really want to put his dish out as there are 2 other cats around, and I think that they would just eat the food, but I have left the window open constantly so he is able to get in. Fingers crossed we havn't seen anything at the side of the road when we've looked so I'm hoping that he's ok and he'll come home soon, we all miss him so much!


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> No he's still not home, we've been shouting on him all day and rattling his dish. I'm like a demented mother, haven't stopped crying! I don't really want to put his dish out as there are 2 other cats around, and I think that they would just eat the food, but I have left the window open constantly so he is able to get in. Fingers crossed we havn't seen anything at the side of the road when we've looked so I'm hoping that he's ok and he'll come home soon, we all miss him so much!


Has he got a catflap to let himself in when you've gone to bed? When it gets really cold tonight hopefully he'll be like my Bertie and remember he's got a home. Unless you dare leave the window open all night!


----------



## Staysee

Get the lost cat posters up and ask around, start checking garages and sheds, get neighbours to unlock things for you incase he's been shut in somewhere


Hope he turns up, please let us know!


----------



## jaxx

I agree with Staysee it might be time to put up posters and go knocking on doors. 

Hope he comes back soon


----------



## Tiggertots

I've left the window open for the last two nights as that's how he usually gets in and out. My OH is going to go looking again today and i'll ask him to check neighbours sheds and garages as I have to go to work. I really don't think things are looking good  I'm so worried about the poor soul!


----------



## lizward

It is of course a hopeful sign that you haven't found him by the road, that means he is very likely to be perfectly alright and just staying out because he doesn't like something at home (he's not being bullied by anyone is he?) or because some well meaning person is offering better food than you are. I wish people who take cats in assumign they are strays would read a few more threads like this to see what anguish they cause, and take the cat along to be scanned for a chip sooner rather than later!

Is your cat chipped?

The next step is notices through all the doors in your area and posters a bit further afield.

Liz


----------



## Guest

I really hope he returns soon!

I'm sure he will - When Paddy went missing (for a week) we knocked on doors and put lots of posters up, then it turned out he was stuck behind our next door Neighbour's Hi-Fi system in their kitchen!

Best luck for finding him x


----------



## Tiggertots

Yes he's been chipped! Well we looked around the streets and he isn't at the side of the road thank god! We do have another kitten but he is 6 months old now, so I don't think it's due to him? They seem to get on ok, apart from Simba sometimes being a little boisterous for Tigger. Is is possible that as Simba hasn't been neutered he feels put out and that's why he left? That's the only thing I can think of! A full week! That's a long time! But gives me hope that he might still come back!


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> Yes he's been chipped! Well we looked around the streets and he isn't at the side of the road thank god! We do have another kitten but he is 6 months old now, so I don't think it's due to him? They seem to get on ok, apart from Simba sometimes being a little boisterous for Tigger. Is is possible that as Simba hasn't been neutered he feels put out and that's why he left? That's the only thing I can think of! A full week! That's a long time! But gives me hope that he might still come back!


I can understand why you're worried and I agree it's time to start asking around and maybe put the odd notice or two up, but don't give up hope. I was just the same the other week, looking for bloodstains on the road round my area because it was the first couple of times Bertie had vanished for over 24 hours and I live in an inner city area with lots of roads not far away. As I think you said you're in a quiet place hopefully roads are not such a worry. When I lived in the suburbs and there was an allotment up the road my Tomasina used to disappear for a fortnight every September, living off the land, and in the end we got quite relaxed about it and just said she'd gone off on her summer hols! Other cats used to go off for anything up to three days at at time. I know it's extremely worrying, though, but keep your spirits up, the chances are still very high that your cat will come back unharmed.


----------



## Tiggertots

Oh thank you Lulu, that's given me a bit of hope! It's not the quietest area that I live in and there is a big road 5mins from the back of our house, but there has been no sightings there. I'm just worried as its very cold at nights and he wouldnt have ate!


----------



## suzy93074

Just popping by to see if he is back yet....keep looking hun im sure he is ok xxxx


----------



## Tiggertots

Hey Suz,

Thanks! No he's not back yet  My OH is away searching again to see if he can find him, so i'm praying he finds him, or he is at least home by tonight!


----------



## Miss-Meow

Oh I just checked this thread to see if your boy was home. He has been out a while now. Are your local vets open? I'd ring round the ones that are and ask if a cat has been handed in. This might have to wait until tomorow tho as a lot of them won't be open today.


----------



## Tiggertots

I tried that yesterday and there was no joy. My OH's mum told us a girl in her work seen a cat like Tigger round her back garden last night, and her house isn't too far from ours, so i'm hoping that it was him and he's safe. We went there and called on him along the street but no joy. Hopefully he's just either having an adventure or a wee bit lost!


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> I tried that yesterday and there was no joy. My OH's mum told us a girl in her work seen a cat like Tigger round her back garden last night, and her house isn't too far from ours, so i'm hoping that it was him and he's safe. We went there and called on him along the street but no joy. Hopefully he's just either having an adventure or a wee bit lost!


Sorry he's still not back. Have you tried opening upstairs windows and calling out? I think sometimes your voice travels better that way. Someone told me they don't wander far from home for the first day or two, so definitely a good idea to go round calling. I'd look on a map too and work out what looks a cat friendly route. When my mum's new cat vanished years ago that's what I did and we found him after a few days exactly where I'd predicted from studying the map (ie on the outskirts of their little estate, just before large playing fields).


----------



## Tiggertots

Yeah Lulu, we've been shouting out of the window alot, but where he was possibly spotted you wouldn't be able to hear us shout from!


----------



## Staysee

I get worried and so do my parents when one of our cats go out for longer then about 2 hours.

One of our kittens actually went missing one day last week, me and my dad had gone to sort out my grandads flat [r.i.p] and my mum called to say she couldnt find lewis anywhere and he wasnt responding to her calls [he lloves my mum] so she searched around, calling him, told some neighbours who asked what was up and then she came back home to find him sat in the small window in the livingroom soaking wet, like a drowned rat. We've still no idea what happened to him.

I really really hope you post soon that your kittys back safe and warm with you


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> Yeah Lulu, we've been shouting out of the window alot, but where he was possibly spotted you wouldn't be able to hear us shout from!


You seem to be doing everything possible, so just try and keep your spirits up and persevere, there's still an excellent chance that he'll turn up demanding his dinner before too long. Thankfully, he's chipped too, so assuming he's quite young and at that age where they can follow a friendly stranger and get a bit lost then you've a good possibility of getting him back when it dawns on someone that he's a stray in their neighbourhood.


----------



## Tiggertots

I really hope so, fingers crossed and i'll keep everyone posted. Thank you all for your kind comments.


----------



## Staysee

Im sure before you know it he'll be back and you'll be telling him "No!" "Get down!" and he'll be clambering all over you with muddy paws and scratching furniture


----------



## Tiggertots

I hope so, as i'm starting to miss that! lol


----------



## JoWDC

I'm going to keep everything crossed for you that your cat turns up - i get into a state if they are missing for an hour so i can imagine what you are in. 

Have you tried the RSPCA/ Cats protection league in your area (just in case some "well meaning" person has handed Tigger in?

IF Tigger is not back in the morning, take a deep breath and then call the Council to ask "the question". I'd rather know than not. 

Like i said, fingers and paws crossed for you here.


----------



## Tiggertots

IF Tigger is not back in the morning, take a deep breath and then call the Council to ask "the question". I'd rather know than not. 


What part of the council would I have to contact Jo?


----------



## suzy93074

Was hoping for some good news this morning....keep looking hun .....xxxx


----------



## MADCAT

I really hope he turns up safe and well. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Miss-Meow

oh heck your baby still not home?  A tip I was given when Nef got out was to sprinkle cat litter around the doorstep. I didn't do it so can't say it would work BUT it would smell of his scent...


----------



## Lulu's owner

Any news yet? I really hope he's back soon.


----------



## Tiggertots

Because this is the 3rd day he's been missing i've had to change the litter! The lady who thinks she might have seen him will keep an eye out in her street for him and try to get him in. I've also contacted all the rescue centres and the lady said he's most likely being fed by someone or locked in but if he's not back by wed to contact and they will get an advert put in local paper. Just getting posters made just now to put up in local shops. Feel so helpless!


----------



## suzy93074

Tiggertots said:


> Because this is the 3rd day he's been missing i've had to change the litter! The lady who thinks she might have seen him will keep an eye out in her street for him and try to get him in. I've also contacted all the rescue centres and the lady said he's most likely being fed by someone or locked in but if he's not back by wed to contact and they will get an advert put in local paper. Just getting posters made just now to put up in local shops. Feel so helpless!


Aww bless ya...I really feel for you...you are doing all you can though hun so even though its hard, try and keep positivexxxx


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> Because this is the 3rd day he's been missing i've had to change the litter! The lady who thinks she might have seen him will keep an eye out in her street for him and try to get him in. I've also contacted all the rescue centres and the lady said he's most likely being fed by someone or locked in but if he's not back by wed to contact and they will get an advert put in local paper. Just getting posters made just now to put up in local shops. Feel so helpless!


I'm really sorry he's not back yet. You're doing the right thing by putting up posters, best to put them on lamp posts too. As it's the first time he's gone like this you do begin to think he has wandered a bit too far and got lost (unless he's in someone's house). Was the possible sighting in a direction that's he tends to favour heading in by the way? If not, I'd add that to my search area just in case.


----------



## Lulu's owner

Just a little thought about the posters. Sometimes people type their contact number lengthways loads of times at the bottom of the page, then cut them into little strips so each one can be torn off easily so even if someone hasn't got a pen they can take the number away. (Not everybody realises what these are for, incredibly, so I have even seen a little sentence inviting you to take one occasionally.)


----------



## Tiggertots

Where he was possibly sighted is the direction he tends to wander off in, but alot further than usual, so it's very possible that it could have been him. I've just got in touch with the insurance company and they will reimburse me £100 for a reward, so i'm hoping that the reward will make people more interested in looking out for him.


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> Where he was possibly sighted is the direction he tends to wander off in, but alot further than usual, so it's very possible that it could have been him. I've just got in touch with the insurance company and they will reimburse me £100 for a reward, so i'm hoping that the reward will make people more interested in looking out for him.


Good idea, people often do offer a reward, don't they. There was a lost cat notice on my street a couple of months ago, it was a youngish cat like yours and I saw a new cat which I thought was it, so I rang the owners. It turned out it wasn't him, he'd returned home after about five days away, but the owners had been really worried of course.


----------



## Tiggertots

That gives me some hope Lulu, this will be the 3rd day he's missing so hopefully he'll return home soon and just be a little skinny. Alot of people have been saying that their cat has went missing for a week.


----------



## lady_r0gue

When I was a kid my mum rehomed two kittens (one male one female) with a woman from Plymouth, who asked to give them back at about 18months as she was having a baby, husband was in the Navy...  so we agreed. They were both neutered. Unfortunately they both got out and pegged it - to cut a long story short it took us 3 months to find the boy and 9 months to find the girl - we were living up on the moor so there wasn't loads of neighbours to ask or much worry about roads but still the weather can be brutal up there and I think it was February when they went. They were both full of worms and half-feral at first but otherwise fine and dandy. 
The way we cuaght them (and another little feral cat that from the tight fit of her dirty white flea collar had been abandoned as a kitten) was using cat traps on loan from the RSPCA - brilliant inventions - a wire cage with a space for food and water at the back and a little platform which the cat must stand on in order to eat the food which triggered the door. Only once did we find the door shut and the food gone - we thought that a fox perhaps got lucky and managed to prop the door open with it's tail. Now obviously it's not practical to leave them all over the place; it's really for when someone says "oh I think I saw a little cat over the way"...
Also living where we did from time to time some of the cats would roam for a week or three, not always the entire ones, and not always during mating season. 
Now I'm just going to assume you live somewhere a little less rural - and if that is the case it's more likely that your cat has found a second home. One of my cats that I rescued did that after spaying, I think she couldn't deal with my daughter becoming a toddler and regular visits from friends with dogs and eventually found a forever home with a lovely lady who worked nearby. If he isn't microchipped someone could have taken him into the vets for scanning and then assumed he was a stray or had been dumped and think they are doing the right thing by looking after him. You said you have asked the neighbours - if it was me I'd photocopy up the lost flyers and spend a day mailing them to people in streets further afield, and if you stick them on lampposts with wallpaper paste they'll stay for ages x Plus a facebook group may help as you can put all the pics you have up and people can invite everyone they know in your area. 
Best of luck lovey xx hope your boy comes back for Christmas xx


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks Lady Rogue, I really hope he does!


----------



## lady_r0gue

Aw I just scanned thru your previous posts and saw you've been having a little trouble acclimatising him to your new kitten - that would sow a seed of suspicion in my mind that he has gone and found himself a second home that's perhaps a little quieter... definitely work on publicising his disappearance locally xxx


----------



## Tiggertots

Well we have had our kitten for 4 months so i'm not sure why he would just disappear now, plus he had been coming in and out all of friday and lay on the couch having a sleep then decided he wanted to go out for a bit, it wasn't that they had been fighting or anything so seems quite strange


----------



## Tiggertots

Got in touch with the council and there have been no cats found by the side of the roads this weekend, which I suppose is a good sign.


----------



## Guest

Tiggertots said:


> Got in touch with the council and there have been no cats found by the side of the roads this weekend, which I suppose is a good sign.


Thank goodness! 
I'm sure he'll come back. Why don't you post leaflets through doors? This is what we did, as not everyone may see posters.


----------



## Tiggertots

I'm thinking of doing that round the area that he might have been spotted irish setter, there are just so many houses you don't know where to put them!


----------



## suzy93074

Tiggertots said:


> Got in touch with the council and there have been no cats found by the side of the roads this weekend, which I suppose is a good sign.


Well thats good news!...I think he has got a bit lost finding his way back.....keep searching hun xxxx


----------



## Tiggertots

If it was him that was spotted it's quite a bit away from our house so i think its very possible he got lost, but its just whether or not it was him Suzy, but thanks for the support!


----------



## penga

hi,

hope you find him another suggestion have any of the neighbours or even next street had workmen in? most cats like to investigate and an open shed, garage or door to an empty property is like heaven especially to mine. One will even try to get in cars or vans only if stationary, so no harm in asking around.


Good luck


----------



## Tiggertots

Thank you Penga,

No not that I know of, he can be quite weary of things like that. Whenever we've had anyone in he's hid away for a bit and then came out to investigate and sniff about, so i'm not too sure if he would go to nosey.


----------



## Lulu's owner

Also, he might have headed somewhere where there's a chance of food, like a house or street with loads of cats and foodbowls outside. They tend to try and join a little group if they're lost, I think.


----------



## Tiggertots

Well the street that he was possibly seen in Lulu had a 2 cats on the street when we went to have a look around but they didn't seem to be together in a group or have tigger with them! The lady who thinks she saw him has a cat, so i'm not sure if thats why he was in her garden if it was him.


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> Well the street that he was possibly seen in Lulu had a 2 cats on the street when we went to have a look around but they didn't seem to be together in a group or have tigger with them! The lady who thinks she saw him has a cat, so i'm not sure if thats why he was in her garden if it was him.


The other cats will try and chase him off, I don't mean they'll all be little friends, I was just suggesting he might try his luck around a home with cats. It does happen, it's how I ended up with Louis and Bertie. Lulu and Louis chased Bertie off for weeks, didn't want him around, but he kept coming back because it was an easy source of food. I tried every way possible to find their owners of course but the area I live can be a bit easy come, easy go about pets.


----------



## Tiggertots

Well i'm hoping that he will go back to the garden, as the woman has taken out telephone number and said she will try to get him in and call us if she finds him, so fingers crossed


----------



## happysaz133

I'm sorry you are going through this, my cat Rigsy quite often scares me like this, she takes herself off on little adventures but always comes back.

I really hope you get him back soon!


----------



## Staysee

I was hoping with a few extra pages he'd returned

Your doing your best to find him and thats all that matters, just get those posters and leaflets out, even posters in local shops, maybe ones slightly farther afield then a few streets.

When i lived in plymouth someone around the area had 2 kittys, a tortishell female and a black and white male, brother and sister....the male went missing and was gone 6months before he was taken into a vets and scanned.....on the opposite side of the city [plymouth if anyone knows it, fair sized place haha]

It looked liked he'd been living out all this time and had gotten quite skinny and was only brought into the vets cos someone had hit him with a car, not badly tho which was good news, so after a little stay at the vets he came home


----------



## Tiggertots

Yeah, we've had no luck yet, but i'm trying to think that as he hasnt been found at the side of the road that it's good news, and that as this is only the 3rd day he could still come home as others have been away much longer.


----------



## Staysee

Yeah, never give up hope.

Hopefully some well meaning person has taken him in thinking he is some unwanted stray and is feeding him up, not everyone has the thought....or decency to take a lost animal to the vets to see if it belongs to someone else, as thats always my fear, knowing that even if our cats are chipped [and all will be a week today] then a person may still not take it to get checked. So its all about getting the word around as wide an area as you can, in the hope that this one person who didnt think that this poor kitty had a home finds out it does and has the heart to call you and say they have it


----------



## Lulu's owner

Some other good advice is to ask local children to help with the search. They are often quite observant (though in my experience they can be a little too keen and will bring protesting moggies to your door to check out whether they're yours so you have to be very precise in your description).


----------



## Tiggertots

I really hope that that's the case staysee, we all miss him so much!


----------



## Staysee

We can tell you do, fingers crossed he turns up for you

I dunno what id do if we lost one of our cats, i mean it scared me today when jenson ventured further away from the bungalow and everytime i brought him back he'd run back out into the back garden up through the hole in the fence, through the neighbours garden and back to the front again, so i left him.....then when i went out 5mins later i couldnt see him, i got worried, then i saw him in a neighbours garden and i know she has cats and a dog, so as i was calling to him the door opened and her dog ran out and chased poor jenson, he got so scared but luckily he ran right back up the path to our front door....and that scared me enough as it is! haha

Cats are such worrys!
But even so i wouldnt stop letting them outside if one went missing, just shower it with double the love when it came home [and probably curse it under my breath haha]


----------



## Tiggertots

Well that's my worry Staysee, I have another kitten who will be getting neutered on friday and i was planning on letting him out, but if Tigger doesn't come home, I don't know that I'd want to have to go through all of this again with Simba, so I don't know if i'd ever let him out!


----------



## Staysee

I think EVERY pet owner has that worry and the fact cats are independant creatures too.

We only had one cat who decided another house was inviting, she'd go to this elderly lady for food and treats. But we noticed that she smelt different and wasnt eating alot at home, so dad watched her one day and saw where she went, so he went to the elderly lady and explained that it was our cat and she had to stop inviting it into her house and feeding it and she apologised and cos she didnt think it had a home. Oh please, our jessie is one of thee most perfect looking cats ever, her furs always been silky soft and she's gorgeous, nothing about her has ever been stray like.

anyways, back to you [i keep going off on one dont i?] get those sheds and garages checked and if the person isnt in and you obv cant/arnt allowed to open thier shed/garage then post something through thier door to let them know, so they can check when they get home


----------



## dagny0823

My Henry went missing while I was away for business for a week. My cat sitter (and now ex-bf) "didn't know" when he got out, so it could have been for the week. He didn't bother to tell me until I got back, at which point I became frantic and posted signs everywhere. He'd never been out of the house further than on the back patio which was enclosed and very safe.

Turns out, Henry had just crossed my very busy street--it's a very quiet neighborhood, but our street was the connector between two expressway exits, so why he chose that direction, I couldn't tell you. I stopped in at my neighbor's house to ask her to keep an eye out, as I knew she put out food for strays. We were having coffee and she pointed at a bedraggled, once white cat and asked, "Is that your Henry?". It was. He had been living in their garage and hiding either under the minivan or behind stored things. He was filthy, but not too skinny. I suppose he snuck up for food when the stray males weren't around--Henry is neutered and loves all other cats, but not all cats love him back. He was terrified having lived on the streets for however long, but the positive side of the story is, he hid for however many days, pretty much in plain sight, with absolutely no street smarts and he came home safe and sound. So, fingers are crossed for your furry one, and check under and inside every place you can. They have a way of hiding themselves in the tiniest places.


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks Dagny,

We are just back from going looking again but unfortunately no sign of him. Posters will be printed for tomorrow, so will get the out everywhere tomorrow night.


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> Thanks Dagny,
> 
> We are just back from going looking again but unfortunately no sign of him. Posters will be printed for tomorrow, so will get the out everywhere tomorrow night.


Best of luck. It's a good idea to put the posters in those cheapo plastic wallet type covers that you can buy from Wilkinsons and places, because otherwise if it rains they can be ruined straight away.


----------



## Tiggertots

Yeah lulu, 

I'm going to do that for the one's that i'll put on the lamp-posts, and the others can just go in the shop windows. I really hope he's back for xmas!


----------



## lady_r0gue

As i was sayin if you run out of wallets use wallpaper paste - i put up lost flyers (for my daughter's (nicked) skate helmet) nearly two years ago - the helmet never surfaced but the flyers are still stuck fast to the lamposts, and legible!
Also what if you flyered every few houses and put on the flyer "please ask your neighbours as we couldn't print enough to flyer the whole town" xx best of luck xxx


----------



## hazel pritchard

Sorry to hear about your missing cat Do you have a school near where you live? if so maybe you could ask if you could put posters in the school and even on school gates
Wishing you good luck xx


----------



## Tiggertots

Yeah that's quite a good idea lady rogue! Don't think we'll get around anywhere near enough people, but if we can even flyer the street where we think he was seen and around ours then its a start and just do the local shops where alot of people visit


----------



## MichelleA

put notes through peoples letterboxes thats how i found mime


----------



## Tiggertots

How long did it take Michelle to get him back?


----------



## JoWDC

Sorry i wasn't around to answer your question last night Tiggertots. I'm glad you didn't get any bad news from the council - that must have been a very difficult phone call for you to make.

Have you posted on the lost cat section on here? Just to get the word out on PF in case there are other PF users in your area? Every little helps.


----------



## Tiggertots

No i've not did that Jo as I didnt think there would be any PF users from Inverclyde, do you know if there is any way of searching to see if there is or would it just be a case of posting in the chat room?


----------



## JoWDC

Tiggertots said:


> No i've not did that Jo as I didnt think there would be any PF users from Inverclyde, do you know if there is any way of searching to see if there is or would it just be a case of posting in the chat room?


TBH i don't know if there is a way to find out if people live in Inverclyde - too many users. I know there are a lot of people on here that live in Scotland.

Here's the link to the lost & found section:

Lost and Found Pets - Pet Forums Community

Just start up a new thread in there, just so that other users are aware.


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks for that Jo, i've just posted a thread there, so fingers crossed there are some people on from my area!


----------



## JoWDC

Tiggertots said:


> Thanks for that Jo, i've just posted a thread there, so fingers crossed there are some people on from my area!


Just spotted it. I hope the message can spread so you can find Tigger soon.


----------



## Tiggertots

May have had another possible sighting guys. We went around the area where he may have been spotted on saturday and went into a field. When our lights hit we seen a little pair of eyes and we started to shout on it, he stopped but when my OH tried to get close enough to find out if it was him or another cat/ poss fox he ran away. I'm not sure whether it was him and he got a little scared coz he's been away for a few days or whether it was another cat/fox and it had stopped as it thought it might not be spotted.


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> May have had another possible sighting guys. We went around the area where he may have been spotted on saturday and went into a field. When our lights hit we seen a little pair of eyes and we started to shout on it, he stopped but when my OH tried to get close enough to find out if it was him or another cat/ poss fox he ran away. I'm not sure whether it was him and he got a little scared coz he's been away for a few days or whether it was another cat/fox and it had stopped as it thought it might not be spotted.


That sounds hopeful. I'd go back there with some lovely treat like sardines or whatever he likes and then wait, maybe talking quietly, for five or ten minutes till he calms down, if it's him, and hopefully he won't be able to resist the grub even if he is nervous. Maybe leave some food there overnight too, unless it's too late to go back?


----------



## Tiggertots

well we left and went around the streets again where the field backs onto to see if he'd ran there but wasn't around, so we decided to head back up and have a look again, but couldn't see anything as it was so dark. Don't know whether it is worth going back up there tomorrow night again with a torch? Do they tend to hang around the same areas?


----------



## JoWDC

Sounds a possibility. Are there any areas in the field that a cat could shelter?

Did you take his food with you (does he eat dry?) to shake to try and get a reaction? 

Def take a torch next time.


----------



## Tiggertots

Well there are trees and long grass so i'm not sure if he'd sleep there or not, or try to find somewhere else. I took his biscuits in a tub and was shaking them but he was already running away by this point. We're going to get a torch for tomorrow night to take with us, and hopefully have more luck


----------



## lady_r0gue

well if you don't have any luck tomorrow maybe you could ask the local rspca if they would loan you a cat trap you could leave in the field overnight? he's more likely to sleep in the day somewhere safe and warm and prowl around at night x


----------



## suzy93074

Well sounds hopeful that u may have had a possible sighting of him...Ive been thinking of you constantly!......praying with all my might he is home safe and sound for christmasxxxxx


----------



## archiecat

I wish you good luck in finding him. You've tried everything I could suggest...

Archie usually comes running if you shake his whiskers sweets, but now and again, he would ignore me if he wanted to go on a "mission".


----------



## Lulu's owner

Sorry it's taking so long to find him, especially as it's his first major expedition.


----------



## Tiggertots

Thank you so much for your kind wishes guys, i'm really praying that we manage to find him tonight with a torch. We're also going to go round the doors with the posters aswell so fingers crossed!


----------



## Guest

Tiggertots said:


> Thank you so much for your kind wishes guys, i'm really praying that we manage to find him tonight with a torch. We're also going to go round the doors with the posters aswell so fingers crossed!


Great idea! The more people who know, the more chance of finding him.
Best of luck xx


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks Irish setter, 

Just really feels like a needle in a hay stack situation, and we always feels so helpless going home at night without finding him


----------



## Isi

Just wanted to post and say that my old male cat used to go on his travels all the time, sometimes for weeks and even months at a time. He was neutered but seemed to love visiting new people - probably getting much more spoilt than he was at home!

I think male cats tend to do this a lot, and it doesn't mean they don't like it at home, they just like exploring. And you know how fickle cats are - they're not going to stress about upsetting their owners!

Toot would always saunter back, well fed and unharmed, and carry on as if nothing had happened. Cue plenty of devoted feeding and attention!

If we ever saw him out and about though he would never come up to us. Cats seem to be in a different mental state when they're outdoors and react very differently to how they do in your house. 

I know it's horrible waiting though, so really hope he comes back soon. 
I would be very willing to bet he'll turn up at some point in good health and wonder why you're making such a fuss of him!


----------



## Tiggertots

Oh thank you Isi, it always gives me a little more hope knowing that others have had their cats go missing and at times for much longer than tigger has and that they come back and unharmed, I really hope its the same for me! If it was Tigger who we spotted last night then I really think he was in a different mind set than to the one at home, as he was quite nervous when we were shouting


----------



## Tiggertots

We may have had a breakthrough guys!!

My OH's mother was looking through the paper today when it said there were 3 cats found in the area and one was a ginger tom with a blue collar. So I called the number but the lady is out of the house for another hour so I need to wait! Tigger had a little ID disc on his collar though that had our numbers on it so if it is him i'm not sure why she didn't check it. But a big fingers crossed that it is him, we've missed our boy so much!


----------



## MADCAT

Tiggertots said:


> We may have had a breakthrough guys!!
> 
> My OH's mother was looking through the paper today when it said there were 3 cats found in the area and one was a ginger tom with a blue collar. So I called the number but the lady is out of the house for another hour so I need to wait! Tigger had a little ID disc on his collar though that had our numbers on it so if it is him i'm not sure why she didn't check it. But a big fingers crossed that it is him, we've missed our boy so much!


I hope so will keep my fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## Leah84

Tiggertots said:


> We may have had a breakthrough guys!!
> 
> My OH's mother was looking through the paper today when it said there were 3 cats found in the area and one was a ginger tom with a blue collar. So I called the number but the lady is out of the house for another hour so I need to wait! Tigger had a little ID disc on his collar though that had our numbers on it so if it is him i'm not sure why she didn't check it. But a big fingers crossed that it is him, we've missed our boy so much!


that`s great news, i`ll keep my fingers crossed and hopefully he`ll be back home in no time


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks guys


----------



## suzy93074

Tiggertots said:


> We may have had a breakthrough guys!!
> 
> My OH's mother was looking through the paper today when it said there were 3 cats found in the area and one was a ginger tom with a blue collar. So I called the number but the lady is out of the house for another hour so I need to wait! Tigger had a little ID disc on his collar though that had our numbers on it so if it is him i'm not sure why she didn't check it. But a big fingers crossed that it is him, we've missed our boy so much!


OH FANTASTIC!!!  Let us know!!!xxxx


----------



## Guest

Tiggertots said:


> We may have had a breakthrough guys!!
> 
> My OH's mother was looking through the paper today when it said there were 3 cats found in the area and one was a ginger tom with a blue collar. So I called the number but the lady is out of the house for another hour so I need to wait! Tigger had a little ID disc on his collar though that had our numbers on it so if it is him i'm not sure why she didn't check it. But a big fingers crossed that it is him, we've missed our boy so much!


Ooh, what exciting news! Please let us know! xx *Fingers Crossed*


----------



## Tiggertots

I'll let you know asap guys, this woman is taking what feels like a lifetime to call back! All my neighbours have been round wishing us luck and hoping he returns soon, as their cats are quite lonely without him


----------



## Lulu's owner

Fingers crossed. There can't be that many missing gingers around!


----------



## Tiggertots

The lady from the rescue centre called back, the paper has accidentally put found instead of lost in the paper. So Tigger is still missing ;(


----------



## suzy93074

Tiggertots said:


> The lady from the rescue centre called back, the paper has accidentally put found instead of lost in the paper. So Tigger is still missing ;(


Oh bugger! That is so maddening! sorry hun xxxx


----------



## Tiggertots

I know, it feels like 1 step forward and 2 steps back!


----------



## Lulu's owner

Oh no, what an awful disappointment for you.


----------



## Miss-Meow

Oh bless you. I read that and felt so excited then read fruther a long. Heart breaking. Glad he has a little tag on his collar. 

Poor you and poor baby


----------



## Staysee

I gotso excited when i read about your post about the woman in the paper, i was telling my parents about this today and they wish you all the luck in finding him!


----------



## Guest

Oh, I'm so sorry about the news.  Don't give up hope, though!!


----------



## Staysee

Saw someone post this on another lost cat thread not too long ago

MyMoggy.com Cats found in all areas of the UK

Might be worth seeing if he's found, if not maybe list him as lost and see what happens!


----------



## Tig'N'Soot

Tiggertots, I know exactly what you are going through and I really feel for you. I so hope that you find your little mate very soon xxx


----------



## suzy93074

Any news????xxx


----------



## Tiggertots

The rescue lady called to say she had received a call about a ginger cat with a blue collar that was hanging around an area a good bit away, so I went to have a look, but it wasn't Tigger


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> The rescue lady called to say she had received a call about a ginger cat with a blue collar that was hanging around an area a good bit away, so I went to have a look, but it wasn't Tigger


What a disappointment. At least it means the rescue people are working hard to try and find him. He's an unusual colour so hopefully that means someone will notice him.


----------



## suzy93074

Tiggertots said:


> The rescue lady called to say she had received a call about a ginger cat with a blue collar that was hanging around an area a good bit away, so I went to have a look, but it wasn't Tigger


Oh so sorry hopefully now u have the posters etc you might start to get some feedback xxxx


----------



## Tiggertots

I know, it just feels such a hopeless situation! It's like finding a needle in a haystack, totally impossible to find!


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> I know, it just feels such a hopeless situation! It's like finding a needle in a haystack, totally impossible to find!


Don't give up, lots of cats have come home after more than three or four days, and he's chipped and tagged so you've got the best chance of having him returned and some do manage to find their way back by themselves even after this length of time.


----------



## suzy93074

Yeah I know its easy for us to say but please dont give up.....like Lu said he is tagged and chipped etc so more chance of him being found....hang in there hunxxxx


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks Suzy, it's really nice to know that you guys are there.


----------



## suzy93074

Tiggertots said:


> Thanks Suzy, it's really nice to know that you guys are there.


No worries  xxx here whenever u need to chat


----------



## Miss-Meow

Oh he still not home . Don't give up hope, your baby boy is still out there some where


----------



## Staysee

I have fingers still crossed for you!


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks guys! I just hope he's either too busy enjoying himself or some very nice person is feeding him! x


----------



## kittykat

Hope he finds his way home soon, one of my cats went missing for a year before returning home so dont give up!


----------



## Tiggertots

Oh that's good news Kittykat, obviously not that your boy went missing for a year, but the fact that it can happen quite often that they go missing for a while!


----------



## abigaily

ive just read all the pages and its like being on a roller coaster of emotions, i really feel for you. I pray he returns to you very very soon, i think he will probabilly be being fed by someone, big hugs xxxxx


----------



## happysaz133

So sorry to hear he's still not home, but don't give up. Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## JoWDC

Still not home yet. 

Come on Tigger - its cold enough down here, let alone in Scotland so make your Mum happy & come home where its nice and warm.

Hope tomorrow brings good news for you.


----------



## Maiisiku

I hope your Tigger comes home soon!


----------



## kittykat

Tiggertots said:


> Oh that's good news Kittykat, obviously not that your boy went missing for a year, but the fact that it can happen quite often that they go missing for a while!


Thank you, I also read the other day on a different site about a cat coming home after 3 years  hopefully you wont have to wait that long but I do believe he'll be back


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks Kitty,

I really hope so, he's never did this before, and it's so cold at night!


----------



## Staysee

If he has any sense he's warm somewhere and well fed and the people are planning to get him to his rightfull home.

Or he's out and about having the time of his life, practicing his hunting skills and being a young explorer


----------



## Tiggertots

That's exactly what i'm trying to think Staysee, it's the only thing that's stopping me from constantly crying! My OH thinks i'm an emotional wreck!


----------



## Staysee

Well its completely understandable to get upset, our pets [including the fish] are not just fish, they are members of our family, so its like loosing a family member....my mum actually admitted to getting more upset when we lost our smokey to cancer 18months ago then when she lost her mother back in 1997.

I think thats more due to the fact aswell that cats [and any other pet] cant tell you anything and are completely in your care, so if something goes wrong, it feels like your to blaim....but your not, spesh with cats, the sodding independant creatures....the last thing they think about is thier slaves feelings of course! haha

He'll come back soon, take one look at you and wonder why your smothering him with love and just be thinking 'i had sooooo much fun out'


----------



## Tiggertots

One of my mums friends has had loads of cats over the years and that's exactly what she said staysee! She said that they are animals that can't ever really be owned as they're their own person and if they want to do something they will, they aren't loyal like dogs and don't think of how much they are loved when they decide to go off on an adventure. SHe said that she has lost count of the amount of times her cats have went off for a week or more, and one cat even went missing for 3 months! I'm just hoping it doesn't take so long to find Tigger, he's like a little baby to me, even if he is just a pet


----------



## suzy93074

They are members of our family hun and you will be understandably emotional....I know Im an absolute wreck when Jinks is gone longer than he normally is....I think you are being incredibly brave - Come on Tigger get home to your mum!!xxx


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks guys! Still no news  Starting to fear the worst!


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> Thanks guys! Still no news  Starting to fear the worst!


If this is the first time he's gone missing and as he's a young adult it is beginning to seem like he's lost, to be honest. But he could still find his way back home and if he's hanging around a strange neighbourhood he probably doesn't look like a stray yet so people haven't had time to become aware of him. When my mum's new (adult) cat went missing within a few days of her homing him we didn't get him back for two weeks. He was wearing a collar so when a man saw him hanging around his garden trying to get in with his own cats he thought nothing of it for a while, he assumed he must have a home, and it was only when the man saw all the lost cat posters that he put two and two together. The cat was four or five streets away by that time, on the outskirts of an oval shaped block of housing.


----------



## Tiggertots

Well if he's still wearing his collar, he was well looked after before he left, so it's unlikely that he looks like a stray, so that's very true lulu


----------



## Lulu's owner

Don't give up walking round calling for him, he still might not be far away.


----------



## suzy93074

Lulu's owner said:


> Don't give up walking round calling for him, he still might not be far away.


Yep I agree -


----------



## Isi

Aw, I'm sorry he's not back yet but I just want to say please don't fear the worst. So many cats go off for weeks at a time and come to absolutely no harm. It's much more likely this will be the case than anything nasty.

When I was growing up I always thought it was perfectly normal for male cats to wander off for ages as this is what every male cat did that belonged to either my family or a family in our village.

I know that doesn't help you as you are desperate to have him back safe and sound in the house but just want to offer you reassurance that tom cats do go AWOL a lot, whether neutered or not. 

I have my fingers crossed for you though and hope he comes back soon x


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks for that Isi!

I'm just so worried as this is the first time it has happened. Also the fact that it is the middle of winter is scaring me alot incase he became really ill out in the cold all this time


----------



## Miss-Meow

This has no doubt already been asked but is your boy micro chipped?

Missing Pets Register - Protect your pet with the UK National Missing Pets Database for lost pets Also how about registering your baby and a photo of him on here.

Wish I could be of more help. You must be going out of your mind.


----------



## Tiggertots

Yeah he's micro-chipped miss meow, although at the moment it doesn't really feel worth while having, it's just all feeling so hopeless!


----------



## Miss-Meow

Tiggertots said:


> Yeah he's micro-chipped miss meow, although at the moment it doesn't really feel worth while having, it's just all feeling so hopeless!


Well if he is handed in to a rescue or vetinary surgery they will be sure to give you a ring!  This is so crumby tho being so close to christmas too, x

I heard once about a cat whod got on a train and gone all the way to the other side of the country. He'd got in a mail sack and fallen asleep! Luckily he was reunited with his owner thanks to a microchip! 

My not so very helpful attempt to cheer you but cats do get in the funniest of places some times and come back into our lives like nothing has happened!


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks Miss meow  I just hope the little bugger returns soon, we all miss him terribly


----------



## suzy93074

Oh and another story to bring you hope....this morning I was reading our local paper where a cat had gone missing and was found on a P&O Ferry!! and was reunited with his owner so miracles can happenxxx


----------



## Miss-Meow

suzy93074 said:


> Oh and another story to bring you hope....this morning I was reading our local paper where a cat had gone missing and was found on a P&O Ferry!! and was reunited with his owner so miracles can happenxxx


Well we do all need a holiday every once in a while, its just a shame he didn't think to take his owner a long with him


----------



## Lulu's owner

suzy93074 said:


> Oh and another story to bring you hope....this morning I was reading our local paper where a cat had gone missing and was found on a P&O Ferry!! and was reunited with his owner so miracles can happenxxx


I was just going to mention that, too. That was thanks to the microchip. Apparently it's going to cost the owners £2,000 for quarantine but of course they're delighted to get him back (in six months' time presumably).


----------



## suzy93074

Miss-Meow said:


> Well we do all need a holiday every once in a while, its just a shame he didn't think to take his owner a long with him


LOL deffo very inconsiderate of him!



Lulu's owner said:


> I was just going to mention that, too. That was thanks to the microchip. Apparently it's going to cost the owners £2,000 for quarantine but of course they're delighted to get him back (in six months' time presumably).


Wow costly! but im sure he is worth it


----------



## Tiggertots

God that is expensive, the little bugger better not have gone that far!!!!


----------



## abigaily

just checking to see if there was any news, thinking of u hun xx


----------



## JoWDC

I can't believe that Tigger is still not home . I bet you are phoning round everyone every day to see if there is any news.

I'm still keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Tiggertots

Nope still not home, that's the 6th day now  Really can't see him coming back now, its so awful


----------



## JoWDC

Tiggertots said:


> Nope still not home, that's the 6th day now  Really can't see him coming back now, its so awful


Have faith & believe he will come home unless you hear news that tells you otherwise.


----------



## Tiggertots

Yeah I know Jo, just so hard to believe that he will after 6 days


----------



## Tiggertots

My boy's still not back and now its starting to snow  We got a call yesterday saying someone thought they had seen him but when we went it was a cat nearly identical to Tigger. Now we've had two calls since from the same area and I don't know whether to take the posters down from that area or not incase he ever goes there. I dont know what to do for the best. My OH thinks it's best to take the posters down from that area as we are just going to get calls about the same cat, but I don't know what to do!


----------



## suzy93074

Tiggertots said:


> My boy's still not back and now its starting to snow  We got a call yesterday saying someone thought they had seen him but when we went it was a cat nearly identical to Tigger. Now we've had two calls since from the same area and I don't know whether to take the posters down from that area or not incase he ever goes there. I dont know what to do for the best. My OH thinks it's best to take the posters down from that area as we are just going to get calls about the same cat, but I don't know what to do!


I would keep them up hun.....just in case....Im so sorry - wish there was something I could do! - I have a feeling he is in someones house as it is so cold - hugs xxxxx


----------



## Tiggertots

I'm hoping he's either stuck in a shed or garage or that someone is letting him in. My OH is going to go round the neighbours tonight to see if they can open their sheds to have a look


----------



## Lulu's owner

Definitely keep the posters up. I remember when my mum's cat went missing I knocked on a door and was told they'd just found a dead black cat so we gave up searching (this was a week after he'd vanished and he didn't know the area). We were very upset and felt certain he was dead, then the man who'd spotted him hanging round his own cats for a few days rang and we got him back after he'd been gone a fortnight. So the lesson to learn is don't make assumptions. Has the cat got the same colour collar by the way, or any distinguishing features from your own cat?


----------



## Tiggertots

The only noticable difference they have to a stranger looking at them would be that my cat has an ID disc on his collar and that cat has a bell and my cat's collar has fish on it and the other one doesn't. I just hope he's able to get somewhere warm as I don't think he could survive in this weather. Another little cat has went missing in the next street to me aswell. It's just so sad!


----------



## Miss-Meow

I think theres a strong chance some ones got him in the warm and has been afraid to let him out because of the weather.  I'd keep those posters up and keep the word going round.

I'll tell you about a time when I was little. Patch my kitten I had then went to the vets to be spayed. Just when we were on our street back from the vets my kitty escaped the cat carrier.

We did everything we could. We cried. Prayed. We went door to door with leaflets we stuck through peoples letter boxes. After two months my parents offered to get me another kitten and to accept that Patch was gone. I was only 6 or 7 at the time and I wouldn't have any of it. "Patch will come home" I kept saying.

Then one day we got a call from a lady who had seen our advertisement in the local paper about the missing black and white young cat. We went up to have a look. Funnily enough this persons house was on the other side of town! How Patch had got there goodness knows. I remember looking at the black and white kitten and looking at dad and smiling and saying over and over again that it was Patch.

So don't give up hope because amazing things can and do happen. Your baby is out there somewhere!


----------



## lady_r0gue

Have you tried making a facebook group yet? 
Yep as Miss Meow said, your baby is out there somewhere... cats are incredibly resourceful and resilient animals and as you know already our cats survived outside in some brutal weather conditions, one of them for 9 months... they'd been indoor cats until the day they ran and as far as we found out from those that said they'd spotted them, until we laid the traps nobody had fed them or kept them in; they must have scavenged and hunted to survive. It's also probable that your boy has been adopted by someone. I just hope you get some news really soon as it's horrible not knowing xxx


----------



## Elmstar

Just noticed this thread, I hope your boy comes home soon


----------



## WelshOneEmma

Tiggertots said:


> Nope still not home, that's the 6th day now  Really can't see him coming back now, its so awful


I had friend look after one of my cats and she got scared one night and ran off. She was gone 3 months, but we did get her back. We had to put a trap out for her as she was scared to come back in, but obviously hungry (she's not a good hunter).


----------



## Tiggertots

I've just had someone call saying that they had him. Now they told me the street and i'm sure they said number 26 but I went down and that street doesn't have 26 so I ran home called 1471 and the number was withheld, now I'm in a blind panic, as I don't know if it's been a hoax or they really do have Tigger, it's so utterly frustrating!!!!


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> I've just had someone call saying that they had him. Now they told me the street and i'm sure they said number 26 but I went down and that street doesn't have 26 so I ran home called 1471 and the number was withheld, now I'm in a blind panic, as I don't know if it's been a hoax or they really do have Tigger, it's so utterly frustrating!!!!


OK, it may be a hoax but personally I would knock on every door on that street or put a note through to ask about the cat.


----------



## suzy93074

Tiggertots said:


> I've just had someone call saying that they had him. Now they told me the street and i'm sure they said number 26 but I went down and that street doesn't have 26 so I ran home called 1471 and the number was withheld, now I'm in a blind panic, as I don't know if it's been a hoax or they really do have Tigger, it's so utterly frustrating!!!!


hope it wasnt a hoax - go and knock on the doors hun!


----------



## happysaz133

Oh gosh, maybe thats a sign of hope, he's safe and warm. Keep trying. I'd knock on every door in that street, it can't hurt to ask


----------



## Staysee

Oh fingers crossed its not a hoax and your baby is there! Maybe in your excitement you heard wrong? so possibly knock on every door in early evening when you know people will be home from work/school anytime after 6pm i'd say, i know it intrudes on tea time for some people, but it could be your cat, so go for it!!!

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Lulu's owner

Staysee said:


> Oh fingers crossed its not a hoax and your baby is there! Maybe in your excitement you heard wrong? so possibly knock on every door in early evening when you know people will be home from work/school anytime after 6pm i'd say, i know it intrudes on tea time for some people, but it could be your cat, so go for it!!!
> 
> *fingers crossed*


And if they're genuine they'll ring again in any case, they'll know there's been a problem, but I'd definitely go out and knock on doors on the street you thought they said.


----------



## Staysee

Lulu's owner said:


> And if they're genuine they'll ring again in any case, they'll know there's been a problem, but I'd definitely go out and knock on doors on the street you thought they said.


Exactly, spesh if you said you'd be right over and they know itd only take you 5minutes to get to them and half hour later you havent turned up, they would call!


----------



## Tiggertots

Must have been hoax guys, i've not heard anything and that's been since quarter to 4. If i had someone's cat that long I'd be calling to find out where they were. Some people are so vile and sickening, they really don't think of all the heartbreak that people are going through and how they really get their hopes up when they call and say that they have your cat. People can be so cruel


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> Must have been hoax guys, i've not heard anything and that's been since quarter to 4. If i had someone's cat that long I'd be calling to find out where they were. Some people are so vile and sickening, they really don't think of all the heartbreak that people are going through and how they really get their hopes up when they call and say that they have your cat. People can be so cruel


What a shame. You'd think anybody genuine would have rung again by now, but you never know. Maybe it hasn't dawned on them yet that you've got mixed up.


----------



## Tiggertots

I'd be very suprised if it was someone geniune and they hadn't called by now. And the fact that it was a youngish guy with a withheld number makes me all the more suspicious.


----------



## Staysee

Id say go along that road with your OH and knock on doors asking, then if no one says they have the cat then it was a stupid and horrible hoax


----------



## Tiggertots

Well i've already knocked on all the 20 something numbers and no-one knew what we were talking about. Such a let down


----------



## Staysee

Just double check there are maybe no other roads nearby that may have sounded like the road they said? or maybe it was another number alltogether

dont sound like a big road if the road dont have a 26 :S hahahah


----------



## abigaily

if it was a hoax they must be sick in the head! im hoping it wasnt and they will phone back xxxxxxx


----------



## JoWDC

How certain are you that the other cat isn't Tigger. Someone could have easily replaced the collar if that is the only difference between the two of them.


----------



## Maiisiku

Thats really horrible, I really hope they call you back. I hope you get him back soon! Have you tried yahoo maps or google earth to see if you can find the house on the map?


----------



## Staysee

Just wondering if theres any more developments?


----------



## Lulu's owner

Staysee said:


> Just wondering if theres any more developments?


I've been wondering too, but it must have been so disheartening to have your hopes raised like that and then dashed. Maybe if anyone rings again you could ask for their phone number and then ring it back to ask something, that way you could get more idea if they're genuine (though I would never for one minute have expected such a cruel hoax).


----------



## Staysee

I cant understand why someone would pull such a hoax, which would make me think its real and some wires just got mixed....but i guess there are people out there who find that kinda thing funny....wouldnt mind showing them the funny side of my fist....i do not condone violence mind you haha


----------



## Midnight

I've been following your story Hun it's so sad  i'm really feeling for you i really do hope he comes home soon ((( BIG HUGS))) xx


----------



## Tiggertots

No more developments guys. The cat rescue lady called last night saying a ginger cat had been handed in, but it wasn't microchipped so it wasn't tigger. But she's keeping an eye out so I suppose thats good. The other cat definately wasn't tigger, he didn't even seem to recognise us plus the owner of the cat called to say her cat is identical to ours so we don't focus too much on their street and let us look in other areas aswell. It definately wasnt another street because they gave me directions and the street has old beetle cars outside and I asked if it was that street and the guy said yes. I really don't understand how someone could be so sick, it's such an awful thing to do to anyone, me and my OH were so happy when we thought he was safe


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> No more developments guys. The cat rescue lady called last night saying a ginger cat had been handed in, but it wasn't microchipped so it wasn't tigger. But she's keeping an eye out so I suppose thats good. The other cat definately wasn't tigger, he didn't even seem to recognise us plus the owner of the cat called to say her cat is identical to ours so we don't focus too much on their street and let us look in other areas aswell. It definately wasnt another street because they gave me directions and the street has old beetle cars outside and I asked if it was that street and the guy said yes. I really don't understand how someone could be so sick, it's such an awful thing to do to anyone, me and my OH were so happy when we thought he was safe


I know there is only the tiniest possibility that the cat's chip was malfunctioning, but do you think it is worth looking at a photo of the cat at the rescue place just in case?


----------



## Tiggertots

Well the cat was taken to the vet overnight last night Lulu, and earlier in the day I had asked to put a missing poster of Tigger on display in there. The rescue lady said was it you who handed in the poster as it's not the same as the cat that has been taken into the vet. I really wish that had been the case Lulu


----------



## Cleopatra

Tiggertots said:


> No more developments guys. The cat rescue lady called last night saying a ginger cat had been handed in, but it wasn't microchipped so it wasn't tigger. But she's keeping an eye out so I suppose thats good. The other cat definately wasn't tigger, he didn't even seem to recognise us plus the owner of the cat called to say her cat is identical to ours so we don't focus too much on their street and let us look in other areas aswell. It definately wasnt another street because they gave me directions and the street has old beetle cars outside and I asked if it was that street and the guy said yes. I really don't understand how someone could be so sick, it's such an awful thing to do to anyone, me and my OH were so happy when we thought he was safe


oh im so sorry hun.

i know how you feel. last year we lost our dog for 8 days. we have her back now but it was the worst 8 days of our lives.

put lots of posters up, and keep faith babe. xxx


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks cleopatra, we're really trying! It's such a horrible feeling not knowing what is happening tho!


----------



## Lulu's owner

How is the weather at the moment? I don't know whether bad weather means he would lie low or be more likely to be spotted to be honest. (I think I caught a glimpse of the possible lost cat round my way this morning, under a car, but then it zoomed off so fast I'm not really sure.) There will be people keeping a lookout for him thanks to your posters.


----------



## Tiggertots

Its cold out just now, and it's light snow on and off, but not enough to lie thick thank god! I just hope that means that he's still ok and out there somewhere.


----------



## JoWDC

Still thinking of you down here & hoping Tigger is safe wherever he has got to.


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks Jo, that's really nice of u x


----------



## deb53

Have been following your thread from the beginning 

I can only echo all the thoughts and messages of Good Luck in finding your Baby.

Everytime I see a new message has popped up on the main board from this thread I just pray its from you with good news.

Just to let you know am thinking of you at this dreadful time and my fingers are crossed for you

xx


----------



## jaxx

Like deb53 I've been keeping an eye on this thread and hoping that each new one is news of your cat's safe return. I'll keep fingers crossed for you and hope that he returns safely soon.


----------



## suzy93074

Just wondering if there is any news yet? I so want Tigger to be back with u for christmas....keep hoping.xxxxx


----------



## Shelly89

Hi Tiggertots,

I hope Tigger returns to you safe and well very soon.

I wondered, have you searched online through missing pets websites to see if someone has possibly placed a found cat advertisement on them?


----------



## Tiggertots

Hey Suz, no nothing  My OH went trudging through the snow all morning looking and putting up posters further away, but no luck at all. It's so horrible! I'm totally knackered with all the emotions


----------



## Staysee

Lets hope he returns and is the best christmas present you could ask for


----------



## Lulu's owner

I'm so sorry that he's not back. It must be horrible for you. I just can't understand why no one's found him yet. Did you say you live near fields, though? Could he have gone off to live off the land? I still hope there's a chance that over the next few days someone will realise he's a lost stray and return him to you safe and well.


----------



## Tiggertots

There's a grass area at the back of our house lulu, but its not that big that he wouldn't come back as that's where he usually goes but always comes home when we shout on him.


----------



## Staysee

Is it like a farmer that owns the land, or someone else....cos if it is someones land, maybe they know the lay of thier land better and could help you search all the hidey holes and notice if anything different


----------



## Tiggertots

No its just a little bit of land, its not that big to be honest, just long grass and trees


----------



## belleboris

Bmy cats have gone missing for some days at some point .lis loves o hide in garages and she was in one for 3 days before i got to her .
I only look for them at night as they can hear me caling and i can here them crying back to me .
I do hope you het him back .


----------



## Staysee

Tiggertots said:


> No its just a little bit of land, its not that big to be honest, just long grass and trees


ahhhh well then just get those posters and leaflets further afield

What about a missing ad in the local paper, an announcement on a radio station?


----------



## Tiggertots

Yeah we've did the paper ad, but thinking of putting another in with his picture on it this time.


----------



## Staysee

I would!


I really hope some well meaning person has him in this weather at the moment


----------



## Tiggertots

Yeah me too staysee, just wish they would see our posters and call us.


----------



## Staysee

Just dont give up, she may not even be in or around the area anymore, cats can travel and maybe she got into a works van and is somewhere else in the city, you seen if the council can help in anyway? Dunno if they can put up notices for you around the city and surrounding areas, cos you never know....look at that cat who ended up on the ferry going abroad! haha


----------



## Lulu's owner

I presume you have adverts at the local shops? When my mum got her missing cat back after a fortnight, the man who spotted the ad was on his way to the post office and saw it on a lamp post near the shops.


----------



## Tiggertots

Yeah we've did all the bus-stops aswell lulu as alot of people around the area use the buses to get into town.


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure if someone has already said this but:
POSTMEN!
Give leaflets to Postmen, and tell them to keep their eye out.


----------



## Tiggertots

Thats a good idea irish setter!


----------



## lady_r0gue

Hey good idea asking postmen - while we're on sensible people to ask, a couple of times when my dog went awol (once in a strange town, once from the kennels when we were away) we rang taxi drivers - they have radio contact with all the other taxi drivers and are of course always on the roads - so can either provide info as to where your pet is or can reassure you that he's not been run over xxx


----------



## yohan

Tiggertots said:


> Still no news guys! Called the vets and no pets have been handed in, & my OH has been scouring the area behind our house with no luck. Starting to get really worried :crying:


Oh, how sad. You better keep your kitten in a warm place. they might get killed if the scouring continues.


----------



## Tiggertots

Not quite sure what u mean yohan


----------



## Lulu's owner

So sorry he's still not back.


----------



## suzy93074

So sorry he isnt back yet:crying: I think of you every morning .....:crying:xxxxxx


----------



## Staysee

I was hoping to here of good news, but not yet....fingers crossed he's currently making his way home to you....even if it is the scenic route


----------



## Tiggertots

I'm just hoping now that someone has him, as this weather is unbearable


----------



## Tig'N'Soot

I feel for you Tiggertots. I really do. I think about you every time I read the updates in my emails. My friend has two of her four cats missing at the moment. I keep telling her to hang in there. She moved house just before they went missing. She often drives back to her old house to have a look around for them in case they have picked up a scent and wandered back to their old home. Have you moved recently?

I am constantly keeping my fingers crossed for you and know the heartache that you suffer when a cherished pet is missing. I hope for a safe return very soon xxx


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks Tig n Soot. Luckily I haven't moved lately so that is one advantage I have. I just hope he's maybe been taken in by someone and he'll reappear after the snow has gone or at some point when he's hungry or bored.


----------



## DemonPixie

Awww fingers crossed for you! I've had 3 cats go missing before. 2 brother kittens who ended up deciding they woud rather live somewhere else (my older cat i think chased them) and they were happy so it was hard but i left them. This was years ago. My mum still sees them now and then, they come visit  And my cat milly who we've had a year and a half goes missing sometimes for over a week!! He always comes back tho eventualy!!

I hope he turns up!


----------



## Tig'N'Soot

Still keeping fingers crossed for you Tiggertots. I don't know where you are in the world but the snow seems to be thawing in most parts now in the UK, so hopefully if your little mate is hiding in the warm somewhere he will be trekking back to you very soon. 

So worried was I by your postings that I took my Soot Ma Loot down to the vet today to be microchipped. My giant meatball Soot now has a small nodule nestling under his skin, so if he gets into trouble and either the police or a vet scan him they will know where his home is.

Me and Soot sending great big hugs to you and your little mate tonight and over Christmas and New Year, bless you xxxxx


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks guys, we just really wish we knew where he was as its so hard not knowing  I just hope he's ok and is somewhere safe!


----------



## Lulu's owner

I really hope someone spots him over the holiday. People are around more so you never know, they may just notice a stray cat hanging around and check it out, fingers crossed.


----------



## suzy93074

Hi - just wanted to say im thinking of u and hoping Tigger turns up today ....all my love Suzy xxxx


----------



## JoWDC

I'm thinking of you here too Tiggertots. I hope Tigger is having a great adventure, staying safe, and will come back home to you very, very soon.


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks guys, that's really kind of you! I really am starting to think someone has taken him in, as he is a lovely cat, and we haven't heard anything to say that any cats have been found dead. Hopefully someone has done that and if they let him out he might come home.


----------



## jill3

This is so sad for you and i hope and pray he will turn up safe and well!
I hope your Christmas Wish will come true for you, this year!!


----------



## bucksmum

I would take hope from the fact that nobody has reported an injured cat, and the most likely thing is that he's onto a good thing somewhere curled up by someones fire.
I once lost a terrier for 3 days and was sick with worry,i really do feel for you xx
just a thought,is it worth contacting local radio stations and asking them to broadcast an appeal??
Hope you get some happy news soon xx


----------



## abigaily

ive just popped on to see if there was any news, i really honestly do think someone will have taken him in. I truley feel for you, i think about you quite a lot and how you must be feeling, i pray he comes back home very very soon, loads of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amin

Hi, Been reading through your thread for a few days now and I can imagine what your going through. We lost our Ollie not so long ago, Although the circumstances were totally different, The hurt we felt was heartbreaking as he was run over by a car. But, as so many people has said your Kitty might just turn up when hes ready, or will be at somebody's home getting the best of treatment. I hope you get good new soon anyway. Fingers crossed and a Merry Xmas.


----------



## suzy93074

Merry Xmas,,,,today could be the day Tigger returns,,,,, take care xxxx


----------



## Lulu's owner

So sorry it's Christmas and he's not back yet, but I sincerely hope you get good news soon. He's got a collar and microchip, you've done everything possible to try and get him back so let's hope it does pay off eventually.


----------



## Maiisiku

Merry Xmas and I hope he comes back soon. xx


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks guys, Merry xmas to you all too


----------



## Staysee

Just then when i saw you posted i thought it was good news


I do hope he is safe somewhere


----------



## Tiggertots

No, no such luck Staysee


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry your cat hasn't returned home for so long! I'll have everything crossed and hoping he comes back to you soon! X


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks Lionhead


----------



## Lulu's owner

Sorry it's still not good news. I've been thinking about your cat and hoping he comes back soon.


----------



## Tiggertots

Yeah I really hope so! My little kitten seems to really be missing him and he's not been as playful recently.


----------



## jaxx

Any news on your kitty?


----------



## Tiggertots

jaxx said:


> Any news on your kitty?


No Jaxx, absolutely nothing


----------



## Lulu's owner

I'm sorry to hear this. It must be so disheartening.


----------



## Tiggertots

Lulu's owner said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. It must be so disheartening.


It really is Lulu, i'm going to put in another advert in the local paper this time with his picture in it and if he's out there hopefully he's been out long enough for people to notice that he's now a stray.


----------



## Lulu's owner

Tiggertots said:


> It really is Lulu, i'm going to put in another advert in the local paper this time with his picture in it and if he's out there hopefully he's been out long enough for people to notice that he's now a stray.


Yes, it's worth a try.


----------



## Tig'N'Soot

Been thinking about you over the festive period Tiggertots. So sorry your dear kitty hasn't returned. You must be beside yourself. I can't say much more than my heart goes out to you and I know you must be feeling so desperately sad. I know how I felt when my Tigger went missing a few weeks ago and that was just for 2 days.

Stay strong, and I am keeping all fingers and toes, and my Sooty cat's claws, crossed for some good news soon xxxxxx


----------



## Tiggertots

Tig'N'Soot said:


> Been thinking about you over the festive period Tiggertots. So sorry your dear kitty hasn't returned. You must be beside yourself. I can't say much more than my heart goes out to you and I know you must be feeling so desperately sad. I know how I felt when my Tigger went missing a few weeks ago and that was just for 2 days.
> 
> Stay strong, and I am keeping all fingers and toes, and my Sooty cat's claws, crossed for some good news soon xxxxxx


Thank you Tig'N'Soot, we're really missing our boy, we just hope some kind soul has taken him in and he's happy x


----------



## abigaily

i too have been thinking of you, big hugs xxx


----------



## Lulu's owner

My internet's been down for a few days and I was really hoping you might have some good news, sorry that hasn't happened. I got a newsletter the other day from my vet's with a good news story of how they've just reunited a stray with its owner after eighteen months thanks to its microchip, which made me think of your Tigger. The person who was feeding it and the owner both used the same vet, coincidentally, so I don't think the cat could have been all that far away, so there's always a little bit of hope if your cat is chipped.


----------



## Tiggertots

Lulu's owner said:


> My internet's been down for a few days and I was really hoping you might have some good news, sorry that hasn't happened. I got a newsletter the other day from my vet's with a good news story of how they've just reunited a stray with its owner after eighteen months thanks to its microchip, which made me think of your Tigger. The person who was feeding it and the owner both used the same vet, coincidentally, so I don't think the cat could have been all that far away, so there's always a little bit of hope if your cat is chipped.


Thanks for that story Lulu, that's really nice to know, really hoping our boy is out there somewhere and is safe.


----------



## JoWDC

Tiggertots said:


> Thanks for that story Lulu, that's really nice to know, really hoping our boy is out there somewhere and is safe.


Still thinking of you here Tiggertots.


----------



## Tiggertots

JoWDC said:


> Still thinking of you here Tiggertots.


Thanks JoWDC, that's really kind of you x


----------



## suzy93074

Thinking of you too....still got everything crossedxxxx


----------



## Tiggertots

suzy93074 said:


> Thinking of you too....still got everything crossedxxxx


Thanks Suzy you are a gem  x


----------



## Staysee

I still think of you and your kitty, hoping too see each day that you've been reunited, im sorry its not happened yet


----------



## jill3

I don't know whether this had been suggested but i think i would now put a colour photo of kitty in the local paper or even in the free papers that you get coming through your door. 
I think being in the paper a lot more people will see the picture.
When my went walk about i put colour photos up at the local schools, on my front door and on the back of my car, even at the local church. 

My heart goes out to you. I hope you will get some good news soon. xx


----------



## JoWDC

Tiggertots, i thought i'd share a story i found in the paper today:

"A schoolgirl saved Christmas for a devastated family by helping rescue their beloved cat from the snow.

Carla Dahl saw Ben, a black and white Tom, shivering in her familys Brighton garden in bad weather and begged her parents to help her save him.

The feline had disappeared three months earlier from his home in Middlesex 70 miles away.

Ben's owner, Julia Romp, had already planned to cancel Christmas because her autistic 13-year-old son George could not handle any more disruption after being devastated by the beloved pet's disappearance.

She put up missing posters, rang animal charities, produced 4,000 leaflets to promote her hunt, and even received a warning from Hounslow Council to scale down her campaign.

But Ben was spotted by Carla in her garden in Lyminster Avenue, Hollingbury.

The Dahl family called Pet Rescue who scanned Bens microchip and identified Ms Romp as his owner.

Ms Romp drove 140 miles through snow storms to take him home. "

So don't give up hope until you have a "definative" answer to where he is.


----------



## Tiggertots

JoWDC said:


> Tiggertots, i thought i'd share a story i found in the paper today:
> 
> "A schoolgirl saved Christmas for a devastated family by helping rescue their beloved cat from the snow.
> 
> Carla Dahl saw Ben, a black and white Tom, shivering in her familys Brighton garden in bad weather and begged her parents to help her save him.
> 
> The feline had disappeared three months earlier from his home in Middlesex 70 miles away.
> 
> Ben's owner, Julia Romp, had already planned to cancel Christmas because her autistic 13-year-old son George could not handle any more disruption after being devastated by the beloved pet's disappearance.
> 
> She put up missing posters, rang animal charities, produced 4,000 leaflets to promote her hunt, and even received a warning from Hounslow Council to scale down her campaign.
> 
> But Ben was spotted by Carla in her garden in Lyminster Avenue, Hollingbury.
> 
> The Dahl family called Pet Rescue who scanned Bens microchip and identified Ms Romp as his owner.
> 
> Ms Romp drove 140 miles through snow storms to take him home. "
> 
> So don't give up hope until you have a "definative" answer to where he is.


Oh thank you for that Jo, that's really nice of you, and such a nice story to hear that even though he had been gone for so long the family managed to get him back. It will be a month on friday that he has been gone, and we're missing him more every day, we just hope that some sort of miracle like that will happen. x


----------



## MADCAT

Still have everything crossed for you, xx

We had a leaflet through the door last week about a beautiful bengal cat who as gone missing from our street i have been have a wander see if i can see him but no joy.


----------



## kelly43

I hope he's turned up, but here's a couple of links that may be helpful (If no one has already posted I haven't checked the entire 28 page thread);

Lost Pets

Missing Pets Register - Protect your pet with the UK National Missing Pets Database for lost pets

I haven't seen "my" stray for the last two days. These are the only days in the last 3 months that he hasn't shown up and I'm a bit worried, so I know how you must feel. Hope both cats return home.


----------



## PinkPaws

My cat went missing when I was young, she's called Tigger too  She was gone for about a week and I was only 8, I went out everyday calling her and then crying when I couldn't find her. Eventually she turned up covered in twigs and mud, meowing at the back door. I have everything crossed in hope that you find him, I know how I would feel if my kitten went missing. *hugs to you and Tigger, where ever he is*


----------



## Tiggertots

Thanks guys for your support! Yeah I have did that aswell Kelly, but thank you. We've really tried everything possible and it's so disheartening that he hasn't come back


----------



## Lulu's owner

Just to say I'm still hoping you get Tigger back. I thought of you today when my petsitter lady who works with cat rescue told me a cat had been returned to its owner this week after being gone since well before Christmas. It had disappeared from its carrying box on a trip to the vet's and the owners leafletted everywhere. She advised them to put another advert in a shop window near where it disappeared, a woman told the shopkeeper there was a ginger hanging round her garden (though she didn't bother to phone the owners), the shopkeeper told my petsitter and bingo, the cat has been returned home today! He's lost two thirds of his weight and got a frostbitten ear but the vet says he'll survive and be basically fine again. He was found in a garden next to the vet's believe it or not, hadn't gone far at all. Such a lovely good news story and it makes me hope you'll have a happy ending too. Maybe if you leaflet again somebody else might notice who didn't notice last time?


----------



## Tiggertots

Lulu's owner said:


> Just to say I'm still hoping you get Tigger back. I thought of you today when my petsitter lady who works with cat rescue told me a cat had been returned to its owner this week after being gone since well before Christmas. It had disappeared from its carrying box on a trip to the vet's and the owners leafletted everywhere. She advised them to put another advert in a shop window near where it disappeared, a woman told the shopkeeper there was a ginger hanging round her garden (though she didn't bother to phone the owners), the shopkeeper told my petsitter and bingo, the cat has been returned home today! He's lost two thirds of his weight and got a frostbitten ear but the vet says he'll survive and be basically fine again. He was found in a garden next to the vet's believe it or not, hadn't gone far at all. Such a lovely good news story and it makes me hope you'll have a happy ending too. Maybe if you leaflet again somebody else might notice who didn't notice last time?


Thanks for that Lulu, that's 5 weeks today that my fur baby has been missing :crying:


----------



## hollie:)

Did he come back?


----------



## hobbs2004

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/100531-my-baby-tigger-home-post1552193.html#post1552193


----------



## gemini

One of my cats went missing for two nights last year and I was beside myself with wory. We searched all over, continually calling her, and I expected to find her body at the side of the road, but nothing.

Then I read something online that said the best time to go out looking was the middle of the night when it's really quiet because you might be able to hear them if they meow. Anyway OH went out at 4am and he heard her!!! She was locked in a garage in the next street! We daren't knock on the door of the house at that hour, but couldn't go off to work and leave her there so at 7am I was knocking on the door, and an irate man came out, upset at being woken, but he let her out! She was really dirty and scared, but I was SO relieved to have her back. I took some wine round to the man that evening, and he apologised for being grumpy!

But anyway, perhaps you could try this. You never know .....


----------



## IndysMamma

Gemini, this was Tigger who came home recently... dunno why the newbie ressurected this thread


----------



## gemini

Ahhh thanks. I never read the dates on the posts! Glad Tigger is safe anyway


----------



## jamjar919

Here's what to do if you ever find yourself needing to find a lost cat...

1. Walk slowly and call out your cat's name. A lost cat will probably not come out of hiding, but will whimper and cry. If they've just run out, leave the door (or wherever they left by open as they may be just out for a walk and will come back soon)

2. Make familiar sounds likely to attract your cat: Shake a box of her favorite dry cat food or open a can.

3. Search your neighborhood thoroughly late at night, including your old neighborhood if you've recently moved. Be cautious around cars and garbage cans. Tell your neighbours to be on the lookout as sometimes cats are simply next door.

4. Place fliers that give a good description of your cat around your 
neighborhood. Be sure to make small tear off tabs at the bottom with the cats name and any identifying marks, collars etc, your name and your phone number. Many times people don't respond to the fliers because they can't remember the phone number!

5. Check the Found Cats section of the newspaper daily.

6. Check with your local animal shelter, vet and humane society. Ideally visit them daily or provide them with a picture as these shelters are often understaffed. The offer of a cash reward may also help.

7. Place familiar smelling items such as T-shirts you've worn and not 
washed in a cardboard box, then place the box in your yard, as far 
away from the house as possible. Regularly check it late at night and early in the morning. 

These days its compulsary in many countries to put a tag or microchip on your cat to increase the chances of recovery. A microchip is an identification device inserted beneath your cat's skin. All humane societies and agencies have scanners to read the chip. I highly recommend their use.

Very scared cats will not come when called. Something that works well for this is to sprinkle flour around areas where the cat might be. Then look for paw prints and follow them. Another point to note is that if others in your area are feeding your cat, or she doesn't have a collar on then its more likely she'll temporarily run away to some well meaning neighbor's house. 

Tell your neighbours to not feed your cat and preferably keep your cat inside or at the very least observe where he goes so you know his favorite places in case you need to go searching for him at a later date.

Visit the link in my signiture for some more tips


----------



## Staysee

This cat has since returned


----------



## hobbs2004

Yup Tigger is back but jamjar919 why don't you create a thread with that post? I am sure there are people who would appreciate knowing some of those tips.


----------

